# Someone is on Steroids



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I mean, come on! How could we have missed all the signs? This dude is totally juicing to get good enough to be a starter in the NBA. Maybe that's his twin bro's secret.... that and talent.

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/2009/12/09/20091209spt-sunsside.html#reply18952495


> Lopez's temper strikes after practice
> 49 comments by Paul Coro - Dec. 9, 2009 08:45 PM
> The Arizona Republic
> Profile: Robin Lopez
> ...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

As a west coast kid with a brother also in the league that wouldn't be surprising at all.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

I thought it was gonna be about Taylor Griffin when i saw the heading.


----------

